# Rigs for river Flattys



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

I was wondering what kind of rig ideas everyone has for flatheads in the river what kind of equipment ive been using the same typical rig for a few years now and its time to switch it up to something new and hopefully better!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I usually go with a no-roll slip rig. No roll sinker followed by a bead, followed by a swivel, leader and then a circle hook, simple and effective.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

my rig is short and simple a bobber stop,small bead,big bead,slip sinker,little bead,big bead,bobber stop,swivel leader,circle hook


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> my rig is short and simple a bobber stop,small bead,big bead,slip sinker,little bead,big bead,bobber stop,swivel leader,circle hook


Can I ask what the purpose of the bobber stops is?

I use the same set up as fishdealer described. I thought the purpose of a slip sinker was so the fish wouldn't feel the weight of the sinker when it picked up the bait. Seems the bobber stops would eliminate the "slip" in the slip sinker.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> I usually go with a no-roll slip rig. No roll sinker followed by a bead, followed by a swivel, leader and then a circle hook, simple and effective.


Thats the same rig that i use, but I dont use a bead...I throw weights from 4 to 8 ounces and have never had an issue not using a bead.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Snobal said:


> Can I ask what the purpose of the bobber stops is?
> 
> I use the same set up as fishdealer described. I thought the purpose of a slip sinker was so the fish wouldn't feel the weight of the sinker when it picked up the bait. Seems the bobber stops would eliminate the "slip" in the slip sinker.


Yes but i leave enough room for the sinker to slide maybe 3" that way it forces the fish to actually put some efort into picking up the bait therefor a better chance of hooking them now you can miss alot but you sure do hook alot to :B


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

Mine is real technical. 65 pound power pro run thru a 2, 4 or 6 ounce no roll tied to either a gammy octopus hook, or a kahle hook. Size depending on bait.
No stops, or swivels.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> I usually go with a no-roll slip rig. No roll sinker followed by a bead, followed by a swivel, leader and then a circle hook, simple and effective.


DITTO to the T.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

fishdealer04 said:


> I usually go with a no-roll slip rig. No roll sinker followed by a bead, followed by a swivel, leader and then a circle hook, simple and effective.


Yep thats what I use also, except for the beads, they are too hard to deal with at night when im fishing, I also have never had an issue of the weight hurting the knot, I use 30# braided main with #25 mono leader under the swivel. I have seen an 2 oz. egg sinker cut in half from the line I use, I had the line looped through the sinker twice to make it stationary, and when I hung up I pulled so hard that the line sliced right through the lead, I dont think the knot will get hurt.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

wow thats pretty good sounds like thats a go to rig does anyone have any bait ideas or any different presentations to use??


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

i always like to tight-line for channels or big cats in lakes... mainline tied to a 3-way swivel and then a dropper line tied to your choice size of weight...

i also like to use a slip float rig on slow current or lake presentations... and also a modified float rig... put a rubber bobber stop on, then run your choice of heavy sinker on main line, then a bead, then run a 2-3" slip float on the main line (make sure your main weight on the line is heavy enough to hold the slip float down) another bead, then the swivel... this puts you fishing on the bottom, but elevates the bait off the bottom depending how long your leader is and where you set the "weight stopper" at... great way to target fish suspended right off the bottom


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> Yes but i leave enough room for the sinker to slide maybe 3" that way it forces the fish to actually put some efort into picking up the bait therefor a better chance of hooking them now you can miss alot but you sure do hook alot to :B


Thanks for the explanation. I might actually have to try that sometime!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

25lb main, going through a 2-4ounce no roll, a once inch piece of airator hose a big saltwater swivel and a 10in leader made from my mainline. the hook is a G. circle, 5\0-9\0


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Snobal,
It works the best thing to do is leave 3-5" of slack because flathead have a rock hard mouth and if the weight is closer to the bait it forces them to bite in which most of the times the swollow it and you get them in depending on you line,the hook is no prblem because the water will eat at it either that or the fish will eventually spit it i would say thats better than ripping its gutts out to get your hook back!


----------

